# Preseason GT: Mavericks vs. Pistons



## casebeck22

Tuesday, Oct. 18
Mavericks @ Pistons

I will try to keep an updated score and will also have an article in the Articles Forum following the game. Talk to you then.


----------



## casebeck22

Everyone ready for tonights game?


----------



## xray

After Diop's showing, I'd like to see more of Mbenga; if there truly is competition as Damp's backup, I'd like to see both have an opportunity.


----------



## LionOfJudah

I hate being in the Austin Market... I get screwed when it comes to basketball. No Preseason whatso ever. No NBA TV with TimeWarner cable with out paying an arm and a leg.... :soapbox:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Alright, this game is on NBATV, as well as the Spurs and Pacers game. I'm pumped for tonight.


----------



## casebeck22

I'll have updates on the game if some of you can't see it.


----------



## casebeck22

> The Pistons will take on the Dallas Mavericks in their fourth preseason game on Tuesday, October 18th at 7:30 p.m. at the Palace of Auburn Hills. After finishing 58-24 last season, Dallas hopes to make their sixth straight playoff appearance in the 2005-06 season, beating a franchise-record of five set in the mid-eighties. The Mavericks, led by All-Star forward Dirk Nowitzki, will look to continue their winning ways through the additions of Doug Christie, Josh Powell, DeSagana Diop, and Rawle Marshall. Look for the usually offense-minded Mavs to become more defense-focused this season as the loss of the team’s second leading scorer Michael Finley in the off-season will hurt their offensive scoring.


Probable Starters

http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/DALDET_051017.html


----------



## casebeck22

I bet 1,000 ucash points on the Pistons tonight just to let eveyone know.:cheers:


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208244


----------



## casebeck22

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208244


Done! :clap:


----------



## t1no

The game is going to be on NBA Tv? Are you sure?

And how many games does NBA Tv show a day during the season?


----------



## mff4l

mavs will win


----------



## casebeck22

We will see. The game is about to start, along with my play by play.


----------



## casebeck22

Probable starters starting, Mavs win tip and Dirk starts the game by hitting a 3 from the top.


----------



## casebeck22

Rip fouled by Dirk, Pistons ball.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed misses his first two, Christie rebounds. They miss, Pistons downcourt, Ben misses a 12 footer.


----------



## casebeck22

Loose ball, Detroit Basketball.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups downcourt he misses from 8. So far the teams are a total of 1 for 11 lol. Tayshaun rebounds Christie shot. Ben turnover, Jason Terry hits from 16 feet.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups to Sheed - he hits from 18 feet. 5-2 Mavs. 8:30 left in the 1st.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed fouls Dirk, Mavs ball.


----------



## casebeck22

Ben blocks Terry underneath, Billups downcourt to Ben for the Jam. 5-4 Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed steals to Billups to Rip who misses but it is tipped in by Ben. 6-5 Pistons. Over and back by Terry. Pistons ball. 7:40 left in 1st.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups to Rip coming in stride for the lay in. Pistons up 8-5 with 7:11 left in the 1st.


----------



## itasca

Casebeck22 \o/


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> Casebeck22 \o/


Whats that mean?


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout.


----------



## itasca

I was just looking for you on the Pistons Boards, glad to find you


----------



## casebeck22

TO Mavs. Jason Terry fouls Prince.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons on 8-0 run. Reach in on Billups. His first.


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> I was just looking for you on the Pistons Boards, glad to find you


Yup I am here.


----------



## casebeck22

Dirk hits from 15, 8-7 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed with a turnaound. 5:40 left in first. 10-7 Pistons. Christie hits, 10-9 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Ben misses the reverse, Sheed taps it in for his 6th point already. 12-9 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Anyone else in here? Lets hear some comments/questions.


----------



## casebeck22

Mavs off the iron to Billups to Sheed for 3. Pistons steal, Ben with the dunk. 17-9 Pistons with 4 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## itasca

Sheed seems aggresive just like he told he would be this year, i hope he keeps this attitude for the whole season.


----------



## casebeck22

Mavs score, I didn't see who it was, Pistons TO. Christie hits from 15 feet. 17-13 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout. Pistons by 4 with 3:24 left in first quarter.


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> Sheed seems aggresive just like he told he would be this year, i hope he keeps this attitude for the whole season.


He is looking good. 9 points thus far.


----------



## kamego

All the starters still in?


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> All the starters still in?


Yes sir. Good to see you here. Currently timeout.


----------



## itasca

Did you guys rent the Mavs Board for tonight ?


----------



## casebeck22

Ben and Sheed - 15 of Pistons 17 points. Sheed thinks he is playing the drums in the middle of the court. Rip has the other 2.


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> Did you guys rent the Mavs Board for tonight ?


If thats what you wanna call it. lol.


----------



## kamego

itasca said:


> Did you guys rent the Mavs Board for tonight ?


Giving Koko a night off


----------



## itasca

casebeck22 said:


> Mavs score, I didn't see who it was, Pistons TO. Christie hits from 15 feet. 17-13 Pistons.


That was Daniels.

And yeah that was crucial.


----------



## casebeck22

Howard for 3. Pistons up one with 2:40 left in first. Any guesses on player of the game? I'll take Sheed.


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> That was Daniels.
> 
> And yeah that was crucial.


Thanks for the fill in.


----------



## casebeck22

19-16 Pistons. Rip fouls Christie. Sheed blocks Howard but they score. 19-18.


----------



## casebeck22

Rip sneaks down the lane for two. 21-18 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

1:35 left in first.


----------



## casebeck22

Mavs run for 2. 21-20 Pistons. Mavs are quick.


----------



## casebeck22

Tay Tay cuts in the lane for two and the foul. 23-20 Pistons with one more coming that is good. 24-20 Pistons.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Mavs run for 2. 21-20 Pistons. Mavs are quick.



they always have been


----------



## itasca

Looks like a westcoast high offensive game tonight, bring in the D !


----------



## casebeck22

Daniels misses the three, He boards, Dirk guarded by Billups he misses, Danelies boards for last shot which is taken by Harris with one second left. 24-22 Pistons at the end of the first.


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> Looks like a westcoast high offensive game tonight, bring in the D !


That is Darko's job.


----------



## kamego

Good start to the game by both teams.


----------



## casebeck22

Van Horn in for 2. 24-24.


----------



## itasca

casebeck22 said:


> That is Darko's job.


He could be a great matchup for Dirk on D with his length and quickness, leave one of the Wallaces or Davis maybe on Dampier.


----------



## casebeck22

It's Darko time. Along with Arroyo, Dyess, Delfino, and Mo.


----------



## casebeck22

Rawle Marshall in for the Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

26-24 Mavs. Arroyo stripped and fouled.


----------



## itasca

casebeck22 said:


> It's Darko time. Along with Arroyo, Dyess, Delfino, and Mo.


Best part of the game.


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo ties it at 26. Arroyo fouls Daneils.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Rawle Marshall in for the Mavs.


Oakland U's own. tear it up young fella


----------



## casebeck22

Darko for two. 28-28. Marshall misses, Daniels boards. Harris down the lane and is fouled by Darko.


----------



## casebeck22

29-28 Mavs. Delfion for 3. 31-29 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

Marshall for two. Timeout Pistons.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Darko for two. 28-28. Marshall misses, Daniels boards. Harris down the lane and is fouled by Darko.


4 freebies to go lol


----------



## casebeck22

8:30 left in the half.


----------



## casebeck22

Score is 31-31.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> 4 freebies to go lol


You said it.


----------



## itasca

NBA.com says that Darko also had one steal, Darko DPOY !


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo scores, Daniels scores. 33 up. Dyess gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo steal, Mavs deflect out. Pistons ball.


----------



## kamego

itasca said:


> NBA.com says that Darko also had one steal, Darko DPOY !


Now thats a true fan lol


----------



## casebeck22

Dyess is called for another foul.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Dyess is called for another foul.


Dice is following Darko's lead.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko forces a bad shot by Van Horn. Pistons board. Darko with the duuuunk down the middle. He took it from the top of the key and got fouled, crazy dunk. But he missed the free throw.


----------



## casebeck22

Daneils scores. 35-35. 6:24 left in the half. Terry fouls Arroyo.


----------



## casebeck22

That dunk by Darko was sick.


----------



## itasca

casebeck22 said:


> Darko forces a bad shot by Van Horn. Pistons board. Darko with the duuuunk down the middle. He took it from the top of the key and got fouled, crazy dunk. But he missed the free throw.


I want to see that


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> That dunk by Darko was sick.



Well when your 7'2" and can jump it's easy


----------



## casebeck22

Darko with his 3rd foul, great job. Still 35-35.


----------



## kamego

itasca said:


> I want to see that



Agreed.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> Well when your 7'2" and can jump it's easy


No this dunk was rediculously awesome.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Darko with his 3rd foul, great job. Still 35-35.



2 freebies to go. No biggie.


----------



## rainman

casebeck22 said:


> That dunk by Darko was sick.


what's going on here, you moonlighting on the mavs board now.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> No this dunk was rediculously awesome.


Still doesn't mean it was hard for him. He is a freak.


----------



## casebeck22

Score is now 39-36 Pistons. Dirk inside and is fouled.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> Still doesn't mean it was hard for him. He is a freak.


lol You don't understand. This was swweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Score is now 39-36 Pistons. Dirk inside and is fouled.


Who is guarding Dirk?


----------



## casebeck22

Timeout.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> Who is guarding Dirk?


If I am not wrong, Darko and that was his 4th foul. :banana:


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> lol You don't understand. This was swweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


He can dunk from the free throw line. What looks hard is easy for him.


----------



## itasca

I hope Darko's dunk will be on NBA or ESPN.com's highlights tomorrow.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> If I am not wrong, Darko and that was his 4th foul. :banana:



He is at 4 in the 2nd quarter?


----------



## itasca

casebeck22 said:


> If I am not wrong, Darko and that was his 4th foul. :banana:


Damn.


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> Damn.


Darko 4 pts, 4 fouls. Score is now 41-38.


----------



## casebeck22

Mavs have 4 starters on the floor. Dirk hits. 41-40.


----------



## rainman

kamego said:


> He is at 4 in the 2nd quarter?


he'll have to adjust to the nba officials. over in europe they let a lot more go. thats kind of why a lot of our players have problems when they go over there.


----------



## casebeck22

Delfino from inside. 43-40 Pistons. Timeout Mavs. 3:28 left in the half.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko is on the bench now.


----------



## itasca

casebeck22 said:


> Darko is on the bench now.


Flip is keeping him fresh for the money time


----------



## kamego

rainman said:


> he'll have to adjust to the nba officials. over in europe they let a lot more go. thats kind of why a lot of our players have problems when they go over there.



Darko uses his hands alot and usually gets called for it. The more he plays the better he will get along with the ref's.


----------



## casebeck22

Evans, offensive foul. Dirk misses. Evans boards. Delfino with a runner.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Darko is on the bench now.



We can't let him foul out in the first half.


----------



## casebeck22

Delfino fouls with 2:20 left in the second. Christie shooting two.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> We can't let him foul out in the first half.


Might as well lol.


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo misses to Delfino to Evans who misses to Dirk.


----------



## casebeck22

Terry hits from three. 45 all.


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyo turns it over. Christie misses to Dyess to Evans who hits from 12 feet. 47-45 Pistons.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Might as well lol.


This way Flip can talk to him at halftime and we can see if he is any better in the 2nd half.


----------



## casebeck22

Mavs can't convert on the last possesstion of the half. 47-45.


----------



## casebeck22

Halftime.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed came out very strong, Pistons were up 8 at one point. Both teams looking solid.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> This way Flip can talk to him at halftime and we can see if he is any better in the 2nd half.


Yes yes, I was just messin.


----------



## itasca

Damn it's a thight one, come on Pistons, I made a bet


----------



## kamego

How did Marshall player for dallas?


----------



## itasca

Detroit is shooting 60% from the field !


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I only saw the last few minutes of the first half, but it was cool to see a lot of the regulars out there playing hard.


----------



## kamego

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I only saw the last few minutes of the first half, but it was cool to see a lot of the regulars out there playing hard.



Weird to see Dirk get those extended minutes to face Darko lol


----------



## casebeck22

Sorry had to take care of a few things. It is 55-54 Pistons with 8:50 left in the third.


----------



## casebeck22

57-56 Mavs. Mavs ball.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups fouled by Terry. Billups to Wallace who is fould. Detroit Basketball.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed to Ben, offensive foul on Ben.


----------



## casebeck22

Dampere throws one down for the Mavs. 59-56 Mavs. Ben boards Rips miss. Rip to Ben for the Alley oop but he is fouled ad will shoot two.


----------



## casebeck22

Misses first.


----------



## casebeck22

Makes second. 59-57 Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

Terry misses the three but misses, Dirk misses three. Tay to Ben who misses the lay in. Ben blocks Dampere.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups to Ben who misses, Rip misses, Ben misses. Timeout Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons can not make a shot to save their lives.


----------



## itasca

Looks like there are already some highlights of the first half on NBA.com but i can't launch them.


----------



## casebeck22

5:11 left in third. 59-57 Mavs. Pistons ball.


----------



## casebeck22

Tay makes two. 59 all.


----------



## casebeck22

4:32 left in third. Pistons steal. Sheed misses three, out of bounds.


----------



## casebeck22

Dampere taps it in to put Mavs up 61-59.


----------



## kamego

Looks like we got a close game for the rest of the night. I wonder if Dirk plays the 4th like he did the 2nd...


----------



## casebeck22

Arroyou shooting. Ties it at 61. Howard for three. 64-61 Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

Prince taps it in. Dampere misses the tip, Pistons ball. 2:22 left in the third, Mavs up 1.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons allowing 81.3 points this preseason.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko boards. 65-64 Pistons.


----------



## casebeck22

67-64 Pistons, Tay on the run for the lay in.


----------



## casebeck22

Harris makes for two. Pistons up one.


----------



## kamego

Darko still at 4 fouls?


----------



## itasca

Darko already in !

Come on 10/12 from the free throw line now !


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons on the run, Rip misses the quick J. Mavs hold for last shot. Ben with the block to force shot clock violation.


----------



## casebeck22

4.3 seconds left. Ben misses off the back of the rim from half court. Sooo close though.


----------



## itasca

Arroyo has 4 too.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> Darko still at 4 fouls?


Yes.


----------



## casebeck22

Quarter is over, if your bored give me some rep for all these posts. :cheers:


----------



## kamego

This game is going down to the wire. Awesome.


----------



## itasca

casebeck22 said:


> Quarter is over, if your bored give me some rep for all these posts. :cheers:


It tells me that i can't, i would have done it with pleasure otherwise.


----------



## casebeck22

70-67 Mavs, 11 minutes to go.


----------



## sheeba2

What up this is white - watchin the game


----------



## casebeck22

70-68 Mavs. Mavs ball. Can Horn misses, Dyess boards to Billups. Out of bounds, Pistons ball.


----------



## itasca

I SAW DARKO'S DUNK !! :banana: :clap: 

They got it on NBA.com.


----------



## casebeck22

Sweet, put up the link.


----------



## casebeck22

Harris makes it 73-68. Pistons need to turn this around a little. Billups bad shot. Delfino boards. Billups blocked. Daneils takes Darko to the whole. 75-68 Mavs.


----------



## itasca

You have to click on "highlights" of Dallas/Detroit on the frontpage.


----------



## casebeck22

itasca said:


> You have to click on "highlights" of Dallas/Detroit on the frontpage.


That could be an avatar on the way!


----------



## casebeck22

Flip takes timeout.


----------



## sheeba2

All i gotta say is that sheed is the man and i just got a haircut like his - Pistons look strong this year, Flip has shown that he wants to let the team actually "play" basketball and have some fun


----------



## casebeck22

Ben misses dunk, Mavs capitalize.Delfino misses the three. Evans boards. Darko turns it over.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons have missed last 12 shots. Billups hits the three though. 79-71 Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

KVH misses, Pistons have it Billups to Evans who misses. Loose ball foul on Howard.


----------



## casebeck22

81-71 with 6 minutes left.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups for three. 81-74 Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko grabs board. 81-74 with 5:27 left.


----------



## casebeck22

60% shooting 1st half, 35% second half.


----------



## casebeck22

Mavs on the run. 83-74 Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

Billups going off. 83-76 Mavs, Billups going to the line for one more.


----------



## casebeck22

Alex Acker coming in for Billups, so it looks like the Pistons might not be coming back. But we will see. Evans throws it down. to make it 83-79 Mavs.


----------



## casebeck22

Daniels makes for two. 85-79.


----------



## casebeck22

Delfino goes to Maxiell, Acker is fouled on the board. Timeout. 2:57 left, Mavs up 6.


----------



## itasca

Acker is playing for a roster spot.


----------



## kamego

whos in the game


----------



## kamego

itasca said:


> Acker is playing for a roster spot.


he's already got it. They wouldn't have drafted him otherwise.


----------



## casebeck22

Acker, Maxiell, Darko, Evans, Delfino.


----------



## casebeck22

Ben Wallace gets Pistons player of the game.


----------



## casebeck22

Acker shooting 2 - Makes it a five point game.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Acker, Maxiell, Darko, Evans, Delfino.


Interesting.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons steal, Evans to Maxiell who is fouled and will shoot two.


----------



## casebeck22

The Pistons were favored by 2 tonight.


----------



## casebeck22

85-81 Mavs.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> The Pistons were favored by 2 tonight.


What casino's line?


----------



## casebeck22

Harris misses, Mavs board loose ball. Backdoor cut, Mavs score.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> What casino's line?


I got the 2 of vbookie. I don't know if casinos do preseason games.


----------



## casebeck22

88-82 Mavs, 1:32 left.


----------



## casebeck22

Detroit timeout.


----------



## kamego

Sounds like its over.


----------



## casebeck22

86-88 Mavs. Evans puts it within 4 with a dunk and then Darko hits from 20 to put it within 2. Yea.


----------



## kamego

how much time


----------



## casebeck22

30 seconds left. Timeout.


----------



## kamego

Pistons need a stop. They need OT to cover the spread for sure.


----------



## casebeck22

A sign in the stands says "Darko-matic"


----------



## casebeck22

Mavs will have the ball. Darko has 2 blocks on the night.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> A sign in the stands says "Darko-matic"


Might end up being the slogan for the fan club


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Mavs will have the ball. Darko has 2 blocks on the night.


His numbers will go down a bit when he has to spend most of time on Dirk


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons steal, turn it over. Darko gets 5th foul. 24 seconds left. Mavs shooting two. He makes the first, and the second. Pistons down 4 again. Wow.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons will have to make quick moves. 14 blocks in 4 games for Darko.


----------



## kamego

Was Darko's 5th foul intentional?


----------



## casebeck22

No.


----------



## casebeck22

Maxiell makes.


----------



## kamego

less then 30 in the game losing without the ball and he picked up a unintentional foul? i like it


----------



## casebeck22

It was actually good cause it stopped the clock.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> It was actually good cause it stopped the clock.


Good? the play should have called for an intentional either way.


----------



## casebeck22

Darko is on the floor for the ball but its out of bounds. 15 seconds left, Mavs ball. Pistons down two.


----------



## casebeck22

Harris is fouled by Acker. To the line he goes.


----------



## casebeck22

He makes one, and makes the second. Timeout Detroit.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Darko is on the floor for the ball but its out of bounds. 15 seconds left, Mavs ball. Pistons down two.


Fight for it young fella


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> He makes one, and makes the second. Timeout Detroit.


game over


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons can't get it in. They foul. The Mavs will win this one. 5 seconds left, Mavs to the line.


----------



## kamego

good game thread good win for the mavs


----------



## casebeck22

Look for my Article in the Articles Forum later tonight. Game over.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> good game thread good win for the mavs


Thanks.


----------



## casebeck22

Be back soon. Thanks for tuning in guys.


----------



## casebeck22

Here is the Article I wrote on the game, enjoy!
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2714958#post2714958


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

It was a really good game, especially considering it was preseason.

The Mavs perimeter defense looked mostly good last night. I was mostly happy with it. The interior defense was horrid though. It looked like Phoenix was out there playing defense rather than Dallas.

Damp struggled against Ben's athleticism. It also seemed like whenever a key rebound was grabbed it was from the small forward or off guard position. Not what we want to have to depend on for the majority of big boards. Damp had 10 boards though.

Harris had some problems against the press. He's going to have to get that figured out when we play the good defensive teams in the league.

Terry showed again he has the range and touch and must be respected on the perimeter. He'll kill you if you double off him. And speaking of defense, Mavs showed marked improvement on some of the defensive rotations tonight. I was really surprised at how good some of the rotations were. Avery's making a difference.

Marquis continues to show amazing potential. 10 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals. Showed a great ability to slash and cut through 3 defenders to get to the hole for the layin. His decision making on passes is still "rough", but hopefully with more minutes this year he'll get the hang of that.

Also I'd say it's fairly certain that the Center rotation is set. DJ didn't even get off the bench, and has only played very sparingly the last few games.


----------



## casebeck22

We could have used you in here during the game lol.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Keep it up case and you'll catch me in post count in no time.


----------

